# Rare?



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

Common?http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1967-...CRUISER-ANTIQUE-RARE-/281884255793?nav=SEARCH


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 9, 2016)

Not really, their are 3 or 4 others on ebay in current and completed auction. Most are way over priced.


----------



## jkent (Jan 9, 2016)

It is VERY VERY rare to see one sell for that price.
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 9, 2016)

jkent said:


> It is VERY VERY rare to see one sell for that price.
> JKent




Yep, that's it. Nothing at all special.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 10, 2016)

I took the same model in for trade last summer and sold it for $40.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2016)

$150 on its best day. BUT there is FREE shipping. LOL. If shipping cost $600 this would be an OK deal.


----------



## how (Jan 16, 2016)

I buy, sell and keep a lot of bikes, over 400 in the last 4 years.  If I see an ad that has the words "rare", "barn find" or "grandfather" in it, I move on


----------



## partsguy (Jan 16, 2016)

how said:


> I buy, sell and keep a lot of bikes, *over 400 in the last 4 years*.  If I see an ad that has the words "rare", "barn find" or "grandfather" in it, I move on




Could have just said 100 bikes per year


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 17, 2016)

always remember two things, first, rare is a relative term, and second, there is a difference between rare and desirable.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 17, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> always remember two things, first, rare is a relative term, and second, there is a difference between rare and desirable.




There is also a difference between a seller who has done their research and one that is just being ignorant. When I was restoring a Columbia, these bikes came up for sale all of the time, all over eBay, Craigslist, and swap meets. I think his decimal point is in the wrong spot. It should be $75.00, not $750.00!


----------

